# Mandalay is 2yo Today!! (pic heavy)



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't believe she is 2 already!

When she first came home, April 2008.










Just a few days later:










Mandalay got to meet Max. You can see from his paw sticking out from behind the crate, he was not part of the Welcome Wagon.










Max never did let Mandalay rest for even a moment










"Look Ma! I learned to sit!"
Somewhere around 4 months old:










Mandi at 7mo old practicing shake with my DD


















At the park, 10 months old










Since she was born in January 08, December 08 was her first time getting to see snow. Here she is at 11 months










New Year Eve 2008, such a good sport










Fighting over who is going to have the monkey, Feb 2009










Swimming June 2009










Enjoying her visit with Ziggy last October


















Spending time with her favorite kids


















"C'mon, Mom. Let's get rid of that rug outside already."


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

such a beautiful girl !! happy woofday !!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mandy! Wow, in those puppy pictures she looks just like my Mayzie!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy, Happy #2! What a lucky pup to have such a wonderful family to share life with!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

She is just GORGEOUS! Happy birthday, Mandy!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mandy! She looks like she loves her human sisters!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mandy!!
you are one beautiful lady


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Pretty Mrs. Mandy!!! Lookin' great as ever! Time to eat cake!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Mandalay, she's sooo good with your kids!

To see all this dogs grow from puppyhood is one of the things I love of this forum.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Your kids and dog are beautiful! Happy Birthday little puppy!


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!! She's beautiful!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Gorgeous Girl!!! Happy Birthday !! she loves her girls you can tell.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Mandalay!!!! Beautiful girl, hope you enjoy your day!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Mandalay!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Have a great birthday Mandalay.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

happy Birthday! She's so pretty. I don't remember her baby pics but she was ADORABLE, what a sweet face. LOL her being Dharma's pillow!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

and LOTS of


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Happy Birthday!!!! Hope you have tons of fun today!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy birthday beautiful girl!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

February 3rd is my stepfathers BDay, so my mom and him are coming over tonight to have cake. It is going to be a double BDay celebration for him and Mandi...neither him, nor Mandi, know that they have to share their cake with the other one yet. I have a feeling that Mandalay is going to be the only one that is excited about that.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Happy Bday Mandy!!!


----------

